# Help lost Kayak - Eagle River



## Jjoyner (May 28, 2020)

On May 16 my son bought a new orange with maybe yellow kayak. He then went to the Eagle River in Avon try it out. After just a couple of minutes he lost control and came out of the boat. He ended up drowning and floating for about a mile were a dr pulled him out of the water saving his life. He is currently in a coma state in Denver. He is alive but has a long road of recovery. 
My question is has anyone seen a orange with yellow kayak on the eagle river. It may still have his wallet in it. I don’t know the brand but maybe I can show his friends a pic and the can identify it. Thank you


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

Wow. Glad he is alive and recovering. God Bless.
I do not have Facebook, but i know the group "Eagle County boaters" is very active, i would post there also.


Alpine Quest Sports 926-3867 may have knowledge, and the Avon police



take care


----------



## CROE (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow.....words are never enough in these situations, my condolences .....to all please be safe! Chet


----------



## bnagler1 (Apr 17, 2011)

I sent you a private message about the missing kayak. I hope your son has a healthy recovery. All the best.


----------

